# Plant ID



## Daniel Michael (May 26, 2013)

Well I've looked at different websites and trying to identify plants or weeds or whatever is surely a challenge. The neighbor grabbed some oregano from down the road and I replanted at our place. I haven't found any yet, but he said we should have it somewhere. We also have chicory which is easy to identify. But there is so much growing around here and I hate to cut it when it may be some really good stuff. So here are a few pics for any of you experts. The second pic is some sort of grass that starts in those small clusters. Thanks.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

My guesses...

1. Maybe common violet? Hard to tell without flowers and/or size reference...
http://extension.missouri.edu/p/ipm1007-135









2. ?? Still looking

3. Could be morning glory, or bindweed (a wild relative)...I think morning glories are annual, but re-seed easily, and are pretty to keep. But bindweed isn't worth keeping because it strangles other plants, especially in gardens and fields.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep.. violet is the first.
It is edible.. the young leaves, roots and the blossoms make a great drink and a jelly.
The 3rd is a bad, bad thing. They reseed like crazy. Even if it is a morning glory and not a bind weed, you still want to pull all of it that you find. It coats everything in no time at all.
And I am not sure on the second... is it the small plant in the middle of the pic?
Is that in water? Does it float on top or is it connected? And is it new sprouts that are getting ready to grow big or does it always look like that?


----------

